# Abfragen welcher Tab aktiv ist?



## Chimaira (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich von einem jTabbedPane den aktiven Tab abfragen? Ich brauche das um die Aktion eines Buttons zu bestimmen!

Mfg Chimaira


----------



## MiDniGG (18. Mai 2009)

Äh. wie wärs damit? Oder dem drüber?

JTabbedPane (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## cover1012 (18. Mai 2009)

Das müsste mit JTabbedPane#getSelectedComponent() oder JTabbedPane#getSelectedIndex() funktionieren.


----------

